# Headline- Lead - Body



## petoe

Hallo

Kun je in het Nederlands spreken van de 'body' van een artikel om te verwijzen naar de 'gewone' tekst van een artikel, onder de titel/kop en de 'lead', waarvoor ik ook al geen woord vind.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Deze woorden worden inderdaad niet altijd (meer) vertaald.
Voor body vind ik woorden als 'tekst, basistekst, broodtekst (blijkbaar alleen/vooral in België), body copy, bodytekst (en varianten als bodycopy, body-copy; body-tekst, body tekst).
Headline: kop, kopregel, kopzin, titel, ...
Lead: inleiding, introductie, intro, ...

Keuze zat dus .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Wij leerden _kop, lead, broodtekst._ Ik vond het destijds idd raar dat "lead" niet vertaald werd. Mijn eerste reactie was "is het niet _het _lied? o wacht! waarom zou hij het over liedjes hebben?"


----------



## zazkia

Ik werk bij een uitgever, volgens mij worden deze termen als broodtekst daar nog vaak gebruikt. Een lead is overigens lelijk anglicisme, waarvoor we nu juist een aardig gallicisme hadden: een manchet.


----------



## ThomasK

Of een... _chapeau_ !


----------



## MaxJ

Op school leer ik altijd: Titel- Inleiding- Kern- Slot.


----------

